# James Rodriguez al Bayern, è ufficiale.



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2017)

E' stata una trattativa veloce quella che ha portato il fantasista colombiano agli ordini di Carlo Ancelotti, che lo ha già allenato al Real.

La formula è quella, confermata, di prestito biennale con *diritto di riscatto*. 

La bild (che ha dato la notizia in anteprima stamattina) parla di prestito oneroso a 5 milioni per stagione, con diritto di riscatto nel 2019 a 35 milioni. Affare da 45 milioni totali.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2017)

up

[MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] ho tenuto questa, abbiamo aperto insieme


----------



## Milo (11 Luglio 2017)

Formula assurda per questo tipo di giocatore, ma che si sono bevuti a Madrid????


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' stata una trattativa veloce quella che ha portato il fantasista colombiano agli ordini di Carlo Ancelotti, che lo ha già allenato al Real.
> 
> La formula è quella, confermata, di prestito biennale con *diritto di riscatto*.



lol diritto? Si conoscono le cifre? Perchè se è tipo un prestito oneroso di tipo 15/20 milioni in due anni ha molto senso, altrimenti mi sembra una sciocchezza clamorosa da parte del Real.


----------



## de sica (11 Luglio 2017)

[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] alla fine le tue sensazioni erano sbagliate. Niente colombiano, il top verrà preso in attacco


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Luglio 2017)

Peccato non essere riusciti a prenderlo, ma è molto probabile aspettasse la chiamata di un top team. Pazienza.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Luglio 2017)

Bisogna chiudere per l'attaccante Top, ho paura che i possibili obiettivi potrebbero sfumare tutti.


----------



## fra29 (11 Luglio 2017)

Ovviamente impossibile dopo Calha.. per me però prina davvero ci abbiamo provato.. e ovviamente andare da Carletto ha contato tanto.. quanto incidono i mister top in qieste trattative..


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' stata una trattativa veloce quella che ha portato il fantasista colombiano agli ordini di Carlo Ancelotti, che lo ha già allenato al Real.
> 
> La formula è quella, confermata, di prestito biennale con *diritto di riscatto*.



A prima vista affarone del Bayern.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> up
> 
> [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] ho tenuto questa, abbiamo aperto insieme


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2017)

Dai ragazzi , era palese che non volesse venire da noi .. l'offerta economica mostruosa gli è stata fatta non è voluto venire . 

Pazienza , tra 1 anno quando saremo in Champions faranno la fila per venire nel grande milan .


----------



## Dell'erba (11 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me un diritto un po' fittizio che sa di obbligo, come coman e benatia.

Non so se ci abbiamo guadagnato, ma evidentemente Ancelotti vuol fare all in con ancora robben e ribery come ali e gli serviva un trequartista al mosto di Müller che è dall'anno scorso che si è completamente perso


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' stata una trattativa veloce quella che ha portato il fantasista colombiano agli ordini di Carlo Ancelotti, che lo ha già allenato al Real.
> 
> La formula è quella, confermata, di prestito biennale con *diritto di riscatto*.



*Bild parla di prestito oneroso a 5 milioni per stagione, con diritto di riscatto nel 2019 a 35 milioni. Affare da 45 milioni totali.*


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Bild parla di prestito oneroso a 5 milioni per stagione, con diritto di riscatto nel 2019 a 35 milioni. Affare da 45 milioni totali.*



Pazzesco, si parlava di 75...


----------



## Gekyn (11 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Bild parla di prestito oneroso a 5 milioni per stagione, con diritto di riscatto nel 2019 a 35 milioni. Affare da 45 milioni totali.*


----------



## vanbasten (11 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi , era palese che non volesse venire da noi .. l'offerta economica mostruosa gli è stata fatta non è voluto venire .
> 
> Pazienza , tra 1 anno quando saremo in Champions faranno la fila per venire nel grande milan .



Infatti è inutile continuare a sperare che vengano questi giocatori se non siamo in champions. L'unica possibilità sarebbe offrirgli un ingaggio fuori mercato stile cina ma noi siamo in italia..


----------



## PheelMD (11 Luglio 2017)

Io credo che con noi sia stata una trattativa montata.


----------



## sacchino (11 Luglio 2017)

A queste condizioni lo prendeva il Lumezzane....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Bild parla di prestito oneroso a 5 milioni per stagione, con diritto di riscatto nel 2019 a 35 milioni. Affare da 45 milioni totali.*



Affare per il Bayer 
sarà la rivincita per la ruberia in Champions XD


----------



## juventino (11 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Bild parla di prestito oneroso a 5 milioni per stagione, con diritto di riscatto nel 2019 a 35 milioni. Affare da 45 milioni totali.*



Vado controcorrente: non sono affatto stupito delle cifre. Non ha fatto NULLA per valere quanto lo pagò il Real. In tre stagioni nel complesso ha deluso imho.


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' stata una trattativa veloce quella che ha portato il fantasista colombiano agli ordini di Carlo Ancelotti, che lo ha già allenato al Real.
> 
> La formula è quella, confermata, di prestito biennale con *diritto di riscatto*.
> 
> La bild (che ha dato la notizia in anteprima stamattina) parla di prestito oneroso a 5 milioni per stagione, con diritto di riscatto nel 2019 a 35 milioni. Affare da 45 milioni totali.



Ottima operazione per il Bayern se le cifre verranno confermate (biennale a 5M l'anno + riscatto opzionale a 35M), che apre anche interessanti scenari di mercato. Si inizia a entrare nella fase calda.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' stata una trattativa veloce quella che ha portato il fantasista colombiano agli ordini di Carlo Ancelotti, che lo ha già allenato al Real.
> 
> La formula è quella, confermata, di prestito biennale con *diritto di riscatto*.
> 
> La bild (che ha dato la notizia in anteprima stamattina) parla di prestito oneroso a 5 milioni per stagione, con diritto di riscatto nel 2019 a 35 milioni. Affare da 45 milioni totali.



Colpaccio


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Luglio 2017)

Cioè praticamente regalato mah. Voglio pensare che il giocatore abbia voluto una squadra dove poter vincere la CL da protagonista


----------



## Pitermilanista (11 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' stata una trattativa veloce quella che ha portato il fantasista colombiano agli ordini di Carlo Ancelotti, che lo ha già allenato al Real.
> 
> La formula è quella, confermata, di prestito biennale con *diritto di riscatto*.
> 
> La bild (che ha dato la notizia in anteprima stamattina) parla di prestito oneroso a 5 milioni per stagione, con diritto di riscatto nel 2019 a 35 milioni. Affare da 45 milioni totali.



Mercato Bayern semplicemente da sogno: Tolisso, James, Sule, Rudy, con Goretzka prenotato. Tutti quelli che avremmo voluto noi, in pratica. Se non vince la Champions, fallimento totale per Carletto.


----------



## Crox93 (11 Luglio 2017)

z a z a' ha scritto:


> *bild parla di prestito oneroso a 5 milioni per stagione, con diritto di riscatto nel 2019 a 35 milioni. Affare da 45 milioni totali.*



wtf?


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Cioè praticamente regalato mah. Voglio pensare che il giocatore abbia voluto una squadra dove poter vincere la CL da protagonista



Chissà cosa c'è dietro.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Luglio 2017)

Ma i guru con le pseudo informazioni sicuri che venisse da noi? 

Ad ogni modo calciatore perfetto per Carletto...


----------



## krull (11 Luglio 2017)

Mah...mi sembra strano che il Real ceda giocatori così con queste formule...ma non possiamo chiedergli una roba del genere anche noi per un croato che gioca a centrocampo lì da loro?


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Luglio 2017)

Ancelotti sarà stato d accordo con lui da mesi
Sicuramente si saranno parlati


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Bild parla di prestito oneroso a 5 milioni per stagione, con diritto di riscatto nel 2019 a 35 milioni. Affare da 45 milioni totali.*



Niente di sorprendente nè per la cifra nè per la formula, ottimo giocatore ma al Real ha deluso, non poteva mai valere le cifre assurde che erano circolate. Ma nonostante questo non ho creduto venisse al Milan come nemmeno alla potenza di Suning qualche mese fa, quando lo davano già in maglia nerazzurra. Dobbiamo metterci in testa che questi giocatori non fanno un passo indietro nella carriera andando da club di prima grandezza ad altri che non fanno la Champions.


----------



## kipstar (11 Luglio 2017)

cmq faccio notare che anche gli squadroni fanno i prestiti biennali..... quindi .... non ci lamentiamo/critichiamo se le facciamo pure noi ..... grazie.....


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Mercato Bayern semplicemente da sogno: Tolisso, James, Sule, Rudy, con Goretzka prenotato. Tutti quelli che avremmo voluto noi, in pratica. Se non vince la Champions, fallimento totale per Carletto.



Più Brandt e Gnabry. Gli manca solo il terzino destro


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' stata una trattativa veloce quella che ha portato il fantasista colombiano agli ordini di Carlo Ancelotti, che lo ha già allenato al Real.
> 
> La formula è quella, confermata, di prestito biennale con *diritto di riscatto*.
> 
> La bild (che ha dato la notizia in anteprima stamattina) parla di prestito oneroso a 5 milioni per stagione, con diritto di riscatto nel 2019 a 35 milioni. Affare da 45 milioni totali.



Non ci ho mai creduto, spero ancora in una "promessa" per D. Costa separato in casa.
E' l'unico big che può arrivare


----------



## Jaqen (11 Luglio 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Peccato non essere riusciti a prenderlo, ma è molto probabile aspettasse la chiamata di un top team. Pazienza.



This. Finché non si torna in CL, questi non sono affari per noi.


----------



## de sica (11 Luglio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma i guru con le pseudo informazioni sicuri che venisse da noi?
> 
> Ad ogni modo calciatore perfetto per Carletto...



purtroppo lo andiamo ripetendo da anni: nessuno ha la verità in tasca. Ne ho viste di cotte e di crude in tanti anni di MW. Da gente che conosceva parenti di fabregas a persone che gestivano il marketing del Psg e ibra. Tutte fandonie. Noi dobbiamo solo attenerci alle fonti CERTIFICATE.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] alla fine le tue sensazioni erano sbagliate. Niente colombiano, il top verrà preso in attacco



o lui o Belotti. L'acuisto di Calhanoglu secondo me diceva tanto. 
Secondo me doveva andare così. Poi con la Juve che è andata a prendere Douglas Costa...

Comunque dimostrazione di come i giornali non sappiano nulla. Lo United doveva ufficializzare James il 22 maggio secondo la stampa... poi era al PSG...

Che peccato... che gran peccato... Forum dei bavaresi impazziti.

Adesso sotto con Belotti per cortesia...


----------



## Lambro (11 Luglio 2017)

ma era evidente che non sarebbe mai venuto da noi,noi prendiamo giocatori in rampa di lancio che hanno fame,i giocatori del real sono troppo ambiti dalle grandi d'europa.
bisogna sempre ripetere che noi facciamo la e.league, e neanche sicuri di entrare nei gironi.
e questo per un calciatore che ha tante possibilità di scelta per fare la champions è FONDAMENTALE.
io non credo nemmeno ad aubameyang, a meno che non si trovino delle formule di pagamento particolari l'affare è mostruoso come cifre.
l'unica speranza è che il ragazzo voglia tornare a vivere a milano dove ha lasciato amicizie e famiglia (non lo so , lo immagino) ma se il chelsea domani bussa ciaociao pierre.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2017)

p.s. la maglietta di James del bayern (bella tra l'altro) ovviamente la compro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> This. Finché non si torna in CL, questi non sono affari per noi.


Purtroppo rosico non poco, ma bisogna guardare in faccia alla realtà. A oggi i nostri stanno facendo un grande mercato considerando le macerie lasciate da Fininvest.


----------



## Pitermilanista (11 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Più Brandt e Gnabry. Gli manca solo il terzino destro



Anche se a pensarci bene la loro vera arma in più degli ultimi 7 anni, ovvero la forza delle ali, sta venendo meno con Ribery strabollito, Robben più di là che di qua e Gnabry/Brandt che non valgono un'unghia incarnita di quei due fenomeni. Hanno pure ceduto Costa. Magari Carletto pensa a un albero di Natale con James, chissà. 
Certo un centrocampo con Vidal, Thiago e Tolisso è da sturbo totale!


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2017)

Mai capito perché questo qui si porti appresso tutta questa fama.non ha fatto proprio nulla in carriera. Un buon mondiale, ok, ma ci fermiamo lì.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente: non sono affatto stupito delle cifre. Non ha fatto NULLA per valere quanto lo pagò il Real. In tre stagioni nel complesso ha deluso imho.



ahahhahahah certo perché douglas costa ha dimostrato di valere 46 mln di euro!


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma i guru con le pseudo informazioni sicuri che venisse da noi?
> 
> Ad ogni modo calciatore perfetto per Carletto...



eh...gli insiders  lui e belotti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> o lui o Belotti. L'acuisto di Calhanoglu secondo me diceva tanto.
> Secondo me doveva andare così. Poi con la Juve che è andata a prendere Douglas Costa...
> 
> Comunque dimostrazione di come i giornali non sappiano nulla. Lo United doveva ufficializzare James il 22 maggio secondo la stampa... poi era al PSG...
> ...



Belotti non arriva , come non arriva Modric .


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' stata una trattativa veloce quella che ha portato il fantasista colombiano agli ordini di Carlo Ancelotti, che lo ha già allenato al Real.
> 
> La formula è quella, confermata, di prestito biennale con *diritto di riscatto*.
> 
> La bild (che ha dato la notizia in anteprima stamattina) parla di prestito oneroso a 5 milioni per stagione, con diritto di riscatto nel 2019 a 35 milioni. Affare da 45 milioni totali.



Sul giocatore come immaginavo non ci siamo mai stati, altrimenti a quella cifra si poteva prendere tranquillamente.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' stata una trattativa veloce quella che ha portato il fantasista colombiano agli ordini di Carlo Ancelotti, che lo ha già allenato al Real.
> 
> La formula è quella, confermata, di prestito biennale con *diritto di riscatto*.
> 
> La bild (che ha dato la notizia in anteprima stamattina) parla di prestito oneroso a 5 milioni per stagione, con diritto di riscatto nel 2019 a 35 milioni. Affare da 45 milioni totali.



Strana formula considerando che parliamo di due delle società più ricche del mondo che non hanno certo problemi di liquidità... prestito di 2 anni con diritto di riscatto è abbastanza strano.

Lato Real sono relativamente sorpreso però. La politica degli stipendi di Perez è rigidissima e prevede una suddivisione in fasce a seconda dell'importanza in squadra. Sistema che funziona ovviamente perchè tutti i giocatori sono d'accordo con la suddivisione.
Quando però un giocatore Top o Key della rosa diventa una riserva, ed è il caso di James, diventa un problema giustificarne lo stipendio da 8 milioni netti, ben superiore a tanti titolari. In casi come questo il Real tendenzialmente vende.

Stipendi Real 2016-2017 (Netti in Milioni):
Ronaldo 21
Bale 15
Ramos 10
Kroos 10
Benzema 8
JAMES 8
Modric 6
Marcelo 6

Inoltre il Real vende solo se poi compra qualcuno di superiore al suo posto, per cui probabilmente stanno preparando un grande acquisto in attacco e Perez ha dovuto liberare un posto, a costo di cedere James in prestito ad una diretta concorrente per la Champions.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Belotti non arriva , come non arriva Modric .



come non arriva aubameyang allora.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sul giocatore come immaginavo non ci siamo mai stati, altrimenti a quella cifra si poteva prendere tranquillamente.



No no per me è il contrario. C'avranno provato ma appena è stato comunicato che voleva il Bayern hanno virato subito su Calhanoglu, che era evidentemente il piano B.

Ecco anche perchè la Juve ha rallentato su Costa, stavano aspettando che il Bayern si accordasse con James.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> come non arriva aubameyang allora.



Dipende tutto dalle richieste economiche , settimana prossima se ne saprà di più . 

Diciamo che a favore del Gabonese gioca il fatto che la famiglia è di Gallarate , per lui sarebbe un ritorno a casa da eroe. 

Senza contare che il Milan fonderebbe tutto su di lui.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto dalle richieste economiche , settimana prossima se ne saprà di più .
> 
> Diciamo che a favore del Gabonese gioca il fatto che la famiglia è di Gallarate , per lui sarebbe un ritorno a casa da eroe.
> 
> Senza contare che il Milan fonderebbe tutto su di lui.



Lollo... qualunque big arrivi il Milan fonderebbe tutto su di lui.
Su chi vuoi fondare? Su Borini?
E' OVVIO che si fonda tutto sul big che eventualmente arriverà.

Ma Aubameyang non lo prenderemo mai. Ci saranno sempre 5 o 6 squadre prima di noi. Anche perché se nel ruolo di JR10 praticamente tutte le big sono coperte, nel ruolo di punta tutte avrebbero bisogno di qualcosa (real, chelsea, psg...)
per il pubblico sarebbe un eroe, ma per lui sarebbe un passo indietro in carriera... in un momento (anche per l'età) in cui ha bisogno di fare il salto di qualità finale. il milan tra quanto tornerà ad essere competitivo in CL? tra 3...4 anni? quando aubameyang avrà 32 anni? 
Mai nella vita...
Le punte vanno dove possono vincere. Lo dice la storia.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No no per me è il contrario. C'avranno provato ma appena è stato comunicato che voleva il Bayern hanno virato subito su Calhanoglu, che era evidentemente il piano B.
> 
> *Ecco anche perchè la Juve ha rallentato su Costa*, stavano aspettando che il Bayern si accordasse con James.



chissà cosa sarebbe successo se la Juve non avesse preso Costa.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Luglio 2017)

Operazione fantastica del monaco e a costi relativamente vantaggiosi.
Carletto troverà modo di far esplodere definitivamente questo talento.
Curioso di vedere come e dove lo utilizzerà.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lollo... qualunque big arrivi il Milan fonderebbe tutto su di lui.
> Su chi vuoi fondare? Su Borini?
> E' OVVIO che si fonda tutto sul big che eventualmente arriverà.
> 
> ...



e per James, passare dal Real al Milan cosa sarebbe stato? un upgrade? eppure tu eri straconvinto, o meglio le tuo info te lo dicevano.
La verità è che nessuno sa niente, la società fa filtrare i nomi di chi vuole che si sappia. Io credo che su james un pensierino è stato fatto, ma quando è stato preso Calhanoglu era palese che potevamo scordarcelo.


----------



## krull (11 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai capito perché questo qui si porti appresso tutta questa fama.non ha fatto proprio nulla in carriera. Un buon mondiale, ok, ma ci fermiamo lì.



Mendes?


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai capito perché questo qui si porti appresso tutta questa fama.non ha fatto proprio nulla in carriera. Un buon mondiale, ok, ma ci fermiamo lì.



Concordo. Per ora deve decisamente dimostrare di essere il top player che tutti dicono. Al Real è scivolato dietro a tanti nelle gerarchie e ha complessivamente deluso. Vedremo se tra le mani di Carletto dimostrerà quello che vale o meno.


----------



## juventino (11 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ahahhahahah certo perché douglas costa ha dimostrato di valere 46 mln di euro!



È cosa c'entra Douglas Costa? Comunque non ho mai detto che reputo congrua la valutazione di Douglas Costa, però ormai il mercato questo è, quindi tant'è.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> È cosa c'entra Douglas Costa? Comunque non ho mai detto che reputo congrua la valutazione di Douglas Costa, però ormai il mercato questo è, quindi tant'è.



le due operazioni sono collegate, se ritieni sopravvalutato James ( ci può stare) lo stesso bisognerebbe dire di D.Costa. Quest'ultimo non ha dimostrato ancora di essere un top player. In Ucraina sembrava fosse un fenomeno, in Germania ha floppato. 
46 mln per il brasiliano sono tanti soldi. 35/40 per James a me sembra congruo.


----------



## juventino (11 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> le due operazioni sono collegate, se ritieni sopravvalutato James ( ci può stare) lo stesso bisognerebbe dire di D.Costa. Quest'ultimo non ha dimostrato ancora di essere un top player. In Ucraina sembrava fosse un fenomeno, in Germania ha floppato.
> 46 mln per il brasiliano sono tanti soldi. 35/40 per James a me sembra congruo.



Sfondi una porta aperta: Douglas Costa non è un fuoriclasse, è un ottimo giocatore che di certo può migliorare la rosa. Tutto qui. 46 milioni sono tanti, nessuno lo discute, ma finché la proprietà della Juve non entra nell'ottavo che i fuoriclasse si comprano a peso d'oro e quando esplodono in squadre di livello medio/alto (perché col kaiser che adesso il Psg di turno, per fare un esempio, ti da Verratti). L'acquisto che ci serviva per me era Mbappe, ma chiaramente con una proprietà che non vuole sentire ragioni e che rifiuta a prescindere lo sganciare 100 e passa milioni senza cedere nessuno diventa evidente che tocca accontentarsi dei Douglas Costa (anche pagandoli di più).


----------



## Smarx10 (11 Luglio 2017)

L'ho seguito moltissimo in questi anni, dopo il mondiale mi sono totalmente innamorato di lui. Giocatore fantastico. Nel primo anno al Real è stato senza dubbio un giocatore devastante: giocava con continuità ed è arrivato a una cosa come 16 gol e 17 assist...Impressionante, oltre all'intelligenza tattica che lo contraddistingue. Nell'ultimo anno e mezzo ha giocato parecchio meno, in quanto Zidane ha iniziato a giocare con Casemiro davanti alla difesa, spostando Kroos sulla mezzala, che ha quindi occupato quindi il posto di James. Il colombiano ha dovuto quindi spostarsi sull'esterno alto trovando meno spazio. Ma se può giocare con continuità, è tra i primi 5 centrocampisti/trequartisti al mondo. Ho tanto sognato che fosse lui il top per poter ripartire.. Peccato. Sono contento per il giocatore che ritrova Ancelotti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sfondi una porta aperta: Douglas Costa non è un fuoriclasse, è un ottimo giocatore che di certo può migliorare la rosa. Tutto qui. 46 milioni sono tanti, nessuno lo discute, ma finché la proprietà della Juve non entra nell'ottavo che i fuoriclasse si comprano a peso d'oro e quando esplodono in squadre di livello medio/alto (perché col kaiser che adesso il Psg di turno, per fare un esempio, ti da Verratti). L'acquisto che ci serviva per me era Mbappe, ma chiaramente con una proprietà che non vuole sentire ragioni e che rifiuta a prescindere lo sganciare 100 e passa milioni senza cedere nessuno diventa evidente che tocca accontentarsi dei Douglas Costa (anche pagandoli di più).


M'bappe non viene alla Juve perché quel tipo di giocatore non viene in serie A. Se ti chiamano società importanti di Premier o Liga, non scegli la serie A.


----------



## Tell93 (11 Luglio 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> M'bappe non viene alla Juve perché quel tipo di giocatore non viene in serie A. Se ti chiamano società importanti di Premier o Liga, non scegli la serie A.



Purtroppo è così, speriamo nel ritorno di Milano, sarebbe fondamentale per questo


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' stata una trattativa veloce quella che ha portato il fantasista colombiano agli ordini di Carlo Ancelotti, che lo ha già allenato al Real.
> 
> La formula è quella, confermata, di prestito biennale con *diritto di riscatto*.
> 
> La bild (che ha dato la notizia in anteprima stamattina) parla di prestito oneroso a 5 milioni per stagione, con diritto di riscatto nel 2019 a 35 milioni. Affare da 45 milioni totali.



Alleluia hanno finito di ricamare articoli inutili i giornalai per darlo al Milan, s'era capito fin da subito non fosse roba per noi, il nostro progetto non ha un minimo di appeal ad oggi per gente di questo calibro. L'unico parzialmente interessato, più per mancanza di alternative che per reale voglia, sembra essere Aubameyang. 

Ed almeno molti tifosi si possono mettere il cuore in pace smettendo di sognare il colombiano.


----------



## juventino (11 Luglio 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> M'bappe non viene alla Juve perché quel tipo di giocatore non viene in serie A. Se ti chiamano società importanti di Premier o Liga, non scegli la serie A.



Invece si se arrivi prima dei club di Premier e Liga.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> come non arriva aubameyang allora.



James lo dicevo da subito, era impossibile vista la concorrenza. Su Aubameyang lascio aperto uno spiraglio per un semplice motivo, forse nessuna squadra di primissima fascia se lo fila, ecco che si può accontentare del Milan. Comunque come percentuale possa arrivare dopo un 10, 15, massimo 20 per cento.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> James lo dicevo da subito, era impossibile vista la concorrenza. Su Aubameyang lascio aperto uno spiraglio per un semplice motivo, forse nessuna squadra di primissima fascia se lo fila, ecco che si può accontentare del Milan. Comunque come percentuale possa arrivare dopo un 10, 15, massimo 20 per cento.



Tu dici?
Chelsea, Liverpool (che nessuno mai nomina ma che poi spende), PSG, l'Atletico (da gennaio), per non parlare della permanenza al BVB...
notizia di poco fa non riportata sul forum, è che il chelsea penserebbe proprio a lui... mi sembra anche logica come soluzione visto che non ci sono altre punte sul mercato se non belotti


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Tu dici?
> Chelsea, Liverpool (che nessuno mai nomina ma che poi spende), PSG, l'Atletico (da gennaio), per non parlare della permanenza al BVB...
> notizia di poco fa non riportata sul forum, è che il chelsea penserebbe proprio a lui... mi sembra anche logica come soluzione visto che non ci sono altre punte sul mercato se non belotti



Secondo me Aubameyang non è la prima scelta di nessuna squadra...nemmeno per me lo sarebbe...ma per il Milan indubbiamente di meglio non ci sarebbe...magari Chelsea, PSG puntano ad un Morata prima di tutto...Diego Costa...ad ogni modo sono d'accordo con te, è difficilissimo arrivi lui, ma James era proprio impossibile.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> *Secondo me Aubameyang non è la prima scelta di nessuna squadra*...nemmeno per me lo sarebbe...ma per il Milan indubbiamente di meglio non ci sarebbe...magari Chelsea, PSG puntano ad un Morata prima di tutto...Diego Costa...ad ogni modo sono d'accordo con te, è difficilissimo arrivi lui,* ma James era proprio impossibile*.



mah, non sono così convinto 

se dovessi scommettere 2 euro, ad oggi ne metterei uno sul chelsea e uno sul liverpool.
anche se non vedo perché non debba rimanere al BVB se non ci sono offerte che lo convincono.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mah, non sono così convinto
> 
> se dovessi scommettere 2 euro, ad oggi ne metterei uno sul chelsea e uno sul liverpool.
> anche se non vedo perché non debba rimanere al BVB se non ci sono offerte che lo convincono.



Già... infatti anche se dovesse saltare il trasferimento in Cina dubito che Aubameyang accetterebbe il Milan a breve. Le squadre che citi tu sono potenziali concorrenti (il silenzioso Liverpool ha in panchina Klopp... mentore di Auba) e sono in cerca di un grande attaccante per vari motivi... cosa non ultima fanno la Champions. Quindi anche io credo che se si faranno avanti squadre di quel calibro Aubameyang ce lo possiamo scordare. Le sue richieste esose per l'ingaggio sono anche e soprattutto motivate da questo scenario secondo me.

Rimanendo nel topic, nomi come James o Modric sono sempre e solo stati suggestioni. Siamo realisti: questo tipo di giocatori non verrebbe mai in una squadra che fa i preliminari di EL dopo anni e con una proprietà tutta nuova che è ancora un'incognita.
Io punterei tutto su Belotti, che mi sembra il migliore tra quelli che possiamo realisticamente prendere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2017)

Serve pazienza. Per sognare questi giocatori dobbiamo prima agguantare la Champions.

Poi vedrete che tornerà ad esserci la fila, e potremo tornare a sognare questi top. Uno step alla volta, per quest'anno già si sta facendo il possibile.


----------



## MarcoUnico (11 Luglio 2017)

ma non doveva essere il gran colpo targato Suning ?!?


----------



## Schism75 (11 Luglio 2017)

Almeno evitiamo fantasie palesemente irrealizzabili. E tatticamente folli.


----------



## Dell'erba (12 Luglio 2017)

60 MLN comunque, altro che 45.

Per me NON li vale mai, ad oggi


----------

